# hitting Navarre pier around 5pm



## OfcRob (Sep 12, 2013)

going to be hitting up the Navarre pier today at 5 if anybody wants to meet up give me a call or text 368-7966
Jimmy


----------



## CCC (Sep 3, 2008)

what time do they close ?


----------



## OfcRob (Sep 12, 2013)

8:00


----------



## noodlez94 (Mar 27, 2013)

Any luck?I was there 11 to 530 I got nothing but there were alot of reds or looked liked them just swimming around we're I was at just wouldn't bite


----------



## OfcRob (Sep 12, 2013)

Well, we only landed 1- 4' sharpnose, I had 4 hookups on my blue runner rig which were actually sharks but they all bit through. Was a fun but cold night. Going back today around 330-400


----------



## noodlez94 (Mar 27, 2013)

Yea the sun is out hope it looks like this all day just a little windy but alot better then yesterday overcast good luck to you I might be out there also if I get a chance


----------



## OfcRob (Sep 12, 2013)

got 1 flounder, 1 27" red, 3 other runs but no hookups


----------



## KingCrab (Apr 29, 2012)

:shifty: Should have caught a ,,,,,,,,,,, Runny nose.


----------



## OfcRob (Sep 12, 2013)

i caught 1 of those too


----------



## Fishermon (Oct 19, 2007)

kings , bonita, pompano, flounder today...

ccc are you going?


----------



## Fishermon (Oct 19, 2007)

Went for a walk (had to). You have to be in the mood to make it there (specially in such conditions) and wet a line for 20 mnts. Wind gust was extreme....bonitas were running sporadically....( caught none) Really enjoyed walking 3,090ft. of pier.


----------



## Illinijeff (Mar 28, 2011)

How many kings were caught?


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

Fishermon said:


> Went for a walk (had to). You have to be in the mood to make it there (specially in such conditions) and wet a line for 20 mnts. Wind gust was extreme....bonitas were running sporadically....( caught none) Really enjoyed walking 3,090ft. of pier.


3,090ft? How many times did you walk it lol


----------



## Flatspro (Oct 3, 2007)

Justin618 said:


> 3,090ft? How many times did you walk it lol


That would be to the end and back it's 1,545 feet long.


----------



## Fishermon (Oct 19, 2007)

is the pcola pier 1500'? anybody knows?


----------



## Flatspro (Oct 3, 2007)

Pensacola is 1471'


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

Flatspro said:


> That would be to the end and back it's 1,545 feet long.



I thought navarre pier was only 300yards. 1545 is almost 500m. I kayak my bait to the end of pier and a little further and I don't think I'm 500yards out

Just checked site. It is 1545ft. I though it was only 300yards. Odd


----------



## kahala boy (Oct 1, 2007)

Justin618 said:


> I thought navarre pier was only 300yards. 1545 is almost 500m. I kayak my bait to the end of pier and a little further and I don't think I'm 500yards out
> 
> Just checked site. It is 1545ft. I though it was only 300yards. Odd



You gotta stop thinking.....:whistling:


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

kahala boy said:


> You gotta stop thinking.....:whistling:


Lol. Went the other night and yakked out a whole stingray and cownose carcass. No luck on your old reel. Can you take the Hawaiian bad juju off of it? Lol


----------

